# Just by luck, i got this...



## Mark Evans

Yesterday saw me smashing up stone to get some nice pieces. 

I took a diamond blade to one of my bigger bits and went all the way around. I then hit it with a hammer and bolster. 

I got some really special bits, but what was left on the main piece was just lovely. 

I plan now, to cut this off really carefully and plant it in a tank maybe 15cm. It's an instant mountain scape'

A bit tricky to tell from this shot, but it is viewable from all sides and is extremely detailed.

I've always said....'i'm a lucky scaper'


----------



## mitchelllawson

How tall/wide is it it looks about 3cm tall and 6cm wide haha


----------



## Mark Evans

It's about 11cm wide.

This looks a bit better...


----------



## Stu Worrall

Superb mark. Pure suiseki


----------



## mitchelllawson

Looks good in 2nd pic..


----------



## Gill

That is such a fluke to have got that out of the rock. Will look awesome in a scape.


----------



## Mark Evans

Gill said:
			
		

> That is such a fluke



Your not kidding mate   



			
				mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Looks good in 2nd pic..



I had to try and show it in better light



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Superb mark. Pure suiseki



I'm goinf to google that word now stu.


----------



## Ian Holdich

pico??


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> pico??



Yeah thatd do.


----------



## Arana

Wow what a result Mark


----------



## Mark Evans

Arana said:
			
		

> Wow what a result Mark



cheers mate. 

Hopefully, you should be seeing this in the competitions...nano category.


----------



## GHNelson

You jammy git   
You want to sell it  
hoggie


----------



## Mark Evans

hogan53 said:
			
		

> You want to sell it



How much?


----------



## GHNelson

2 bob plus postage....I'm skint just spent £1,300 on glass splashbacks and panels for the kitchen  
You will need to teach me how to use this bloody camera I'm crap at photography 
Have nice xmas


----------



## Arana

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> cheers mate.
> 
> Hopefully, you should be seeing this in the competitions...nano category.



I am currently at work and i don't finish until 8am boxing day morning! then i have 2 weeks off, i could spend the whole 2 weeks smashing rock and not come accross a piece like that, i think it is destined to win a comp and you are the man to make the most of it and show it off at it's best...Good luck mate, i'll look forward to seeing the photos


----------



## Mark Evans

Aww, cheers Mark   

I'm on the hunt for a nice bowl. I might even do it above water with 'outdoor' mosses as they are much 'finer' in appearance. Anything aquatic is just too big.


----------



## Gill

This Would look awesome in one of those Shallow Flower arranging Bowls


----------



## Antipofish

Fantastic Mark, thats gonna look great in a nano.


----------



## Themuleous

Jammy sod! Thats the hardscape done and dusted then!

Sam


----------



## GHNelson

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Jammy sod! Thats the hardscape done and dusted then!
> 
> Sam


Maybe not  
The left hand moutain could do with a bit of cleaving   
Its a tad flat ontop   eh says Mark   
Go on get the bolster out or the dremmel.
You got to laugh.
hoggie


----------



## Antoni

...and now you will see most of us, smashing stones in the backyard   

Congrats for that piece Mark, it looks fantastic! You could even try it emmersed as a Wabi Kusa?!


----------



## skeletonw00t

lol thats quality!


----------



## Mark Evans

Antoni said:
			
		

> You could even try it emmersed as a Wabi Kusa?!



I think that's the plan Antoni. Terrestrial moss would work a treat. I've got some really nice stuff in the back garden   



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> lol thats quality!



I'm a lucky git


----------



## neuasleg

hogan53 said:
			
		

> 2 bob plus postage....I'm skint just spent £1,300 on glass splashbacks and panels for the kitchen
> You will need to teach me how to use this bloody camera I'm crap at photography
> Have nice xmas



£,300?! That seems like a lot!


----------

